# swim bladder problem



## cichlidboy123

What is the best way to cure swim bladder problems in african cichlids. I have a large female and she is swimming weird with her head down and her tail up . Kind of like a slant /. She still eats and chases the others. And then she goes up in the corner of the tank


----------



## Super Turtleman

I'm not sure there is a cure. Maybe someone else can help...


----------



## rp-photo

yah w/ Swim Bladder there really is no cure... bout the only u can try is giving the fish a pea.... and hope its constipation and it helps pass through ..... other than that theres not much u can do... ...


----------



## 24Tropheus

It depends on the caurse. It can be bacterial, parasites, cancer or virus. The first two are treatable the latter two you can not do much about except isolate and give great water and hope. In goldfish it is often just a blocked gut or overeating caursing pressure on the swim bladder hence any laxitive (feeding peas etc) will help (or better Epsom Salts soaked peas). Sadly its not often as simple as that with cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome

Try isolating her. If she goes to the top corner she is being harassed. Epsom salt might help too as mentioned.


----------



## cichlidboy123

I'll have to set up my 10 g then. They're in a 55g now. I tried feeding her some peas, but she didnt want them. Right now she is under some rocks hiding. I put some aquarium salt in the aquarium.


----------



## GTZ

Fish species? What else is in the tank with her?


----------



## cichlidboy123

She looks like a hybrid or an ob zebra. She is whiteish with blueish gray blothes. She is with a red zebra, 2 female kenyi, and a female afra. She is the biggest in the tank. But i think one of the kenyi chases her a little (even though she is the biggest). But it kind of looks like the problem went down. Her stomach looks way smaller and she is swimming at the bottom .


----------



## cichlidboy123

Well not exacty white. More of a light peach color


----------



## DJRansome

cichlidboy123 said:


> I put some aquarium salt in the aquarium.


This is not going to have the same effect as epsom salt. Does she eat her regular food? Are the feces thick and food-colored?


----------



## cichlidboy123

Yes. She still eats a lot. And yes abot the feces. She seems to be normal now. I just wonder how the kenyi chases her when she's bigger than the kenyi by a bit. But thanks everyone


----------



## GTZ

Attitude trumps size in some cases. Some fish are simply more aggressive than their larger counterparts. A perfect example would be Metriaclima lombardio (Kenyi), males or females.


----------

